# Eating my bait. Bluegill fishing



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its not very often I eat my bait. But today I just felt like doing some bluegill fishing for food. Scouting out my areas for this year I made sure not to take more than 5 bluegills from each spot. 

The bluegill bite was on fire today at just about every hole I stopped at. I caught a dozen bass while trying to get the bluegills none over 2 pounds.

A few of the ditches I visited was flowing pretty good but still produced fish. Whats funny is I have been catching bait from these same locations for a decade now. Each time I think I have caught them all it gets flooded then like magic they are fully stocked again.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet meat! That's a fine mess of bluegills.:thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Good gosh I love LOVE a fried whole river bream. The tail.. Munch the tail. I just drooled.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Good gosh I love LOVE a fried whole river bream. The tail.. Munch the tail. I just drooled.


Oh yes the tail.. Definitely our favorite part. The wife likes the super super small bluegills, less than 3 inches bones and all.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Oh yes the tail.. Definitely our favorite part. The wife likes the super super small bluegills, less than 3 inches bones and all.


Reminds me of a friend of my parents who could eat a dozen or more of 3 inchers. That's all she wanted so I would catch them just for her. Fried crisp enough you could eat just about the whole fish.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job, but do you like the eats of bream or cats more????? hahaha


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Jason said:


> Good job, but do you like the eats of bream or cats more????? hahaha


Honestly I like bream the best. Cats just yield more meat


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

When I saw this I was afraid you had to start eating those bags of skipjack you have in the freezer!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Reminds me of a friend of my parents who could eat a dozen or more of 3 inchers. That's all she wanted so I would catch them just for her. Fried crisp enough you could eat just about the whole fish.



My mother in law loves little bream. Anytime my father in law and I bream fish we never throw any back. We just toss em in the box and say "maw likes them little ones"!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> My mother in law loves little bream. Anytime my father in law and I bream fish we never throw any back. We just toss em in the box and say "maw likes them little ones"!


They are good. dip them things in ketchup and mmm delicious


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Bluegills and crappie are some of my favorite fish. 

Nice looking plate.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

johnf said:


> Bluegills and crappie are some of my favorite fish.
> 
> Nice looking plate.


now I want more


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Dang now I'm hungry again! Thanks! Good job man!


----------

